# You did not hear this from me ...........ALRIGHT!



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

LITTLE POEM FOR YOU ALL



I have a little Satnav

It sits there in my car

A Satnav is a driver's friend

It tells you where you are



I have a little Satnav

I've had it all my life

It’s better than the normal ones

My Satnav is my wife



It gives me full instructions

Especially how to drive

"It's thirty miles an hour", it says

"You're doing thirty five"



It tells me when to stop and start

And when to use the brake

And tells me that it's never ever

Safe to overtake



It tells me when a light is red

And when it goes to green

It seems to know instinctively

Just when to intervene



It lists the vehicles just in front

And all those to the rear

And taking this into account

It specifies my gear.



I'm sure no other driver

Has so helpful a device

For when we leave and lock the car

It still gives its advice



It fills me up with counselling

Each journey's pretty fraught

So why don't I exchange it

And get a quieter sort?



Ah well, you see, it cleans the house,

Makes sure I'm properly fed,

It washes all my shirts and things

And - keeps me warm in bed!

Despite all these advantages

And my tendency to scoff,

I do wish that once in a while

I could turn the damned thing off.
:wink:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You're not the only one - I have one too! The extraordinary thing is that it has added to its repertoire significantly over the years. When I first got it, I was only kept warm in bed, none of the other things. A bit like Windows update - lots of unwanted stuff comes along over time. Mine even spawned 2 "clones", and now they have started the same behaviour. At least I can tell them to get their own car!

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm much the same 8O 8O

but then again I'm always right :lol: :lol:

It can be difficult being always right, but you learn to live with it 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

aldra said:


> I'm much the same 8O 8O
> 
> but then again I'm always right :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


How is doggy?

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still doing well

How is your potential one 

I'm trying to work out the dates

Has she/he been born yet?

must be nearly there

Bob how exciting

Aldra


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

aldra said:


> Still doing well
> 
> How is your potential one
> 
> ...


I know. We are dog sitting the daughters Lab next week, dim but nice. and we are away from 6th Sept for 3 weeks, will be looking on our return. Nice to hear he is on the mend. give him a pat for us.

Sorry aikidomo for the high-jack.

bob


----------

